# 2017 Fourth of July weekend lawn photos



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Show us your 4th of July lawn presentation photos.

Here's mine. 
Kentucky Bluegrass, Perennial Ryegrass mowed at
.700


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## BrettWayne (Jun 19, 2017)

Awesome !!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll post one on the 4th. The lawn is looking better and better each day so the longer I wait the better. Looking good WC :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Flamingo friday?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome Ware. Were you standing on your neighbors roof?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Awesome Ware. Were you standing on your neighbors roof?


Ha, no there is another column like you see in my lawn on their side of the street. I was standing on top of it, wardconnor-style. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Ware. Were you standing on your neighbors roof?
> ...


Haha. I love the dedication to getting the perfect picture. Lawn looks great!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Looks so smooth. I like


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome guys!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Dead Northern Mix scalped at .438"


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lookin' great fellas!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

g-man said:


> Flamingo friday?


Yeah.. Adds a nice tropical touch.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ugh, that hell strip is on my list of projects. The builder did an awful job with it and I have just dealt with it. The mailbox will get moved to the edge of the driveway and the plan is to remove soil, level and install Celebration.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


>


That looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Ware said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

My humble submission


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> My humble submission


Wow! :shock:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> My humble submission


I love your yard. Cool stuff there. I want a windmill like that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Concretestorm said:


> My humble submission


This looks great, the hardscape and lawn. How you mow between the white squares?


----------



## Concretestorm (May 21, 2017)

g-man said:


> Concretestorm said:
> 
> 
> > My humble submission
> ...


Maruyama landscape blade.


----------



## csbutler (Jun 15, 2017)

Still showing some spots from where I scalped and leveled a couple of areas. I need to do a complete leveling but I'll take it compared to how it looked to start the year.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Pano Domination line shot


Regular shots, last week with the rotary!!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Yes... Looking good


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Got almost an inch of rain last night so that's going to help out.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking Great everyone!


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Txmx583... that edging... hnnngggh


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

kds said:


> Txmx583... that edging... hnnngggh


Thanks!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Enjoy the Fireworks!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

All of y'all's yards look awesome!!!! Happy 4th guys!!&#127482;&#127480;&#129304;&#127995;


----------

